# White dove for adoption in Toronto, Ontario



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a white ringneck dove for adoption. So far I think she's a female. She was hatched January 1st, 2007. She's very sweet and tame  If anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is a darling. I love doves. 
Good luck in finding her a good home.

Reti


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Poofybird,
I so wish I could take her, she is gorgeous. I live in Oshawa, but I only have one pigeon and he's a house pet who comes to work with me every day, so I'm not in an ideal position to bring another bird home... _however,_ if it was an emergency/life or death situation I could probably work something out, at least temporarily. Can you let me know why she needs a home, or how urgently? 
And btw, *DO NOT give her to Christina!!! * Sorry if that sounds mean but Serenity, the dove she adopted from you, is for sale on Craigslist. She is treating all her pets like potential sources of income and really shouldn't be trusted.
Perhaps the other people that were interested in Serenity back in October could be reached about this new little sweetie?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stephie said:


> And btw, *DO NOT give her to Christina!!! * Sorry if that sounds mean but Serenity, the dove she adopted from you, is for sale on Craigslist. She is treating all her pets like potential sources of income and really shouldn't be trusted.


This is distressing news for sure. I had seen a post from Christina on doves-pigeons about being in the bird business and having birds for sale, but I sure didn't realize that one of them might be Serenity.

Terry


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

stephie said:


> Hi Poofybird,
> I so wish I could take her, she is gorgeous. I live in Oshawa, but I only have one pigeon and he's a house pet who comes to work with me every day, so I'm not in an ideal position to bring another bird home... _however,_ if it was an emergency/life or death situation I could probably work something out, at least temporarily. Can you let me know why she needs a home, or how urgently?
> And btw, *DO NOT give her to Christina!!! * Sorry if that sounds mean but Serenity, the dove she adopted from you, is for sale on Craigslist. She is treating all her pets like potential sources of income and really shouldn't be trusted.
> Perhaps the other people that were interested in Serenity back in October could be reached about this new little sweetie?


Hi Stephie, thank you for your message

Oh my God... my heart just sank after reading this  I am so upset by this... You know, I noticed the other day actually that Christina had gotten banned, and I got really worried and pmed Terry and asked her about it. I've always made great efforts to find suitable homes, and I usually only adopt to homes where I can go see where the bird would be living, even if it means driving for 2-3 hours to get there, and I only adopt to people who have dove/pigeon experience.. and I did visit Christina's home also but she acted like she loved her birds so much and all her birds looked to be in good condition. Then a few days later I saw her post some pics and she had clipped Serenety's wings  and immediately I started regreting having adopted to her. And now to hear this.. I feel very disheartened that I trusted this person.

As far as this baby that I have for adoption, it's not an emergency, and she's not in an urgent need of a home. If I don't find anyone to adopts her, I will keep her myself and love her the same way I love all my other birds. The reason she's for adoption is that my doves are house pets, I don't have a loft or anything so there's only so many I can have. I have one mated pair. Normally I replace their eggs with wooden eggs, but every so often I allow them to raise their offsprings and find a home for them. Personally I think it causes a lot of distress for them to never be successful in rearing offspring. I've noticed that after my hen has been sitting on the decoy eggs for a while and say it's their third time trying, the male gets really frustrated and he starts abusing the hen by pecking her in the face. But if the eggs hatch, they become very content and lovey dovey with eachother again. Some might think it's irresponsible of me to let them breed, but I believe that if I don't let them raise their young at all, which is practically what any animal lives for, they will suffer.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh my, I just looked at the ad.. it just broke my heart.. look at that beautiful angelic face! How can she want to sell her!!! And for $80 at that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gave her that dove for free    How stupid and NAIVE of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly thought that because she was a member here, that she was a true bird lover like the rest of us. I did not realise she was just looking to make a quick buck. What a.... And what kind of cage is that anyway?!?!?! I wouldn't even put a canary in that size of a cage! I think I need to go cool off....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shirin,
I am so sorry about Serenity. My birds only go from here to people I know and trust, with the understanding that they won't be sold, and will come back to me if things don't work out. Believe me, if I were closer, that sweet baby would be living here with Cookie Love Dove. Cookie has a big cage, but is only in there for food, water and resting when I'm home. Her favorite trick is to dive bomb my head as close as possible, and boy can she get close.
Daryl


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Shirin,
> I am so sorry about Serenity. My birds only go from here to people I know and trust, with the understanding that they won't be sold, and will come back to me if things don't work out. Believe me, if I were closer, that sweet baby would be living here with Cookie Love Dove. Cookie has a big cage, but is only in there for food, water and resting when I'm home. Her favorite trick is to dive bomb my head as close as possible, and boy can she get close.
> Daryl


 Yeah, same here, mine are always out of their cage too. I know all too well about the dive bombing


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Poofybird,

Sorry I had to bring the bad news. I don't think it was stupid of you to trust her though, she's had enough stern lectures about her birds that she probably knows just what to say to make herself sound responsible... 

You couldn't have known anyway since she adopted Serenity before she started selling birds, or at least before I was aware of it. Don't beat yourself up over it... maybe if someone wants to adopt your new dove they'll also want to buy Serenity? Hopefully something will work out.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks.. I really do hope Serenity does go to a good home. By the things you guys have said about that Christina girl, she's probably better off going to a new home anyway.

By the way Stephie, you mentioned that some people on this board had been interested in adopting her back in October? Do you know those people, are they regular members here? Also, if you personally know of any dove/pigeon people here in Ontario, would you please pass on the word about my baby that's for adoption? I would really appreciate it


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Shirin, 
I had remembered somebody being interested in Serenity back in October, but when I checked back in the old thread I saw that it was BabyGoose who was looking for a mate, but sadly Goose is gone. 
I can't think of anybody at the moment (silly friends with silly cats  ), but I'll certainly keep my ear to the ground for you in case I can help your baby find a home... In the meantime, give her some snuggles for me!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

hey guys. i thought id go and look at the little birdie. but i guess craiglist.com isnt the site?


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

stephie said:


> Hi Shirin,
> I had remembered somebody being interested in Serenity back in October, but when I checked back in the old thread I saw that it was BabyGoose who was looking for a mate, but sadly Goose is gone.
> I can't think of anybody at the moment (silly friends with silly cats  ), but I'll certainly keep my ear to the ground for you in case I can help your baby find a home... In the meantime, give her some snuggles for me!


Thanks Stephie, really appreciate it. And I will give little baby some snuggles for you  She's soo sweet, I almost don't wanna give her up!


----------

